# Hardware Firewall + Router mit integriertem Modem/Wlan/4 x Lan



## benginoe (12. September 2013)

Servus an alle, 

ich plane aktuell an einem kleinen neuen Heimprojekt,
stehe gerade bloss vor ein paar Fragen.
Vielleicht hat einer von euch eine Idee oder bereits so ein Projekt gestartet und durchgezogen.

Zur Idee:

Einen Stromsparenden "Rechner" mit:
Prozessor: Intel Atom
Mainboard: (Firewall Motherboard, Firewall Motherboard Products, Firewall Motherboard Suppliers and Manufacturers at Alibaba.com) [hier dachte ich an soetwas in der Richtung falls ihr bessere Vorschläge habt gerne her damit!]
Ram: 4Gb
WLan, 4x Lan 
DSL-Anschluss (Direkt an den Splitter sozusagen geht das ? Wenn ja brauch ich dafür einen speziellen Port?)
Festplatte: vorerst eine übrige Festplatte danach vll eine SSD oder einen USB-Stick

Soweit sollte es Hardwaretechnisch gewesen sein.

Software soll ziemlich sicher Sophos UTM Home Edition (Sophos UTM Home Edition | Basis-Firewall als Download) werden.

Hiermit habe ich mich noch nicht genauer außeinander gesetzt, daher ich noch von der Hardware nicht das perfekte Produkt gefunden habe.
(Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe werde ich dies mir mal auf einer VM installieren und genauer testen und berichten.)

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Bengin


----------



## biosmanager (14. September 2013)

Du willst also ein internes DSL-Modem?
Würde ich nicht machen. Einfach nen günstigen Router mit DSL-Modem nehmen. Wie kommst du denn aktuell ins Internet?

Zu Sophos:
Laut den Berichten eines Kumpels soll das ziemlich lahm sein und Ressourcen verschwenden. Kann dazu aber nicht viel sagen.


----------



## keinnick (14. September 2013)

Geht es Dir vorrangig darum dieses Projekt umzusetzen oder käme auch eine fertige Lösung in Frage? Bsp.: Netgear Prosecure UTM9S - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------

